# Best News ever!!!!



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

For years I have written to Hobby Lobby and told them that Mountain Home would be a Great place to open a store. I learned of their policy for opening a new store, so many people in so much territory, etc. I wrote back and told them when you are dealing with a rural area look at hours to the store. We now travel 2 1/2 hours for a mall or Hobby Lobby, there are 1,000's of us that would welcome a 1 hour trip.

Guess what!!! The newspaper front page yesterday, WE are getting a Hobby Lobby. And JoAnn's is looking at opening a store here too!

I have said that along with Lowe's and Home Depot, a Hobby Lobby would make Mountain Home the perfect place to live. Now if JoAnn's moved here I would have two fabric and hobby stores. WOW!!!!

Please don't everyone plan to move here now that we are perfect. We would become a big city overnight and I would hate it. )

Gerry


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I promise not to move in!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

golly. I was just getting ready to pack ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Good for you, we are trying to get a "Golden Corral" closer to us but so far no luck.


----------



## Helen Morse (Feb 14, 2012)

great news for you. Cheers


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Mountain Home is one of the prettiest places I have visited lately. Great news that you will not have to travel so far to indulge your stash fantasies! JoAnns is great too. Wish they would open one in Abilene!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What great news. I guess persistence pays off. It made them look at the area and decide it would be beneficial to their business and to the community they would serve, a win/win situation.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

We have a vacant building down the street from me have told Planning to check into Joann's or the Christmas Tree Store deaf ears so far. Maybe I should write the companies and see what happens.

Great work on your part and I am NOT packing my bags


----------



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree. The beauty of the Ozarks is hard to compete with. I haven't seen much of the world, but I have enjoyed a lot of the USA. There is something beautiful waiting around each curve of the road here in the Ozarks and Mountain Home is right square dab in the middle of them thar hills. With a little less than one square mile per person, we have a lot to offer the traveler. There are a lot of people just like me that after the first visit go home owning a retirement place or knowing that they will be back some day.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

If you are big enough for a Hobby Lobby and JoAnns , you are already too big in my eyes! Love convenience for sure but prefer hamlets of under 200! Mpls, Mn.taught me to stay away from hustle and bustle. But of course I will not grumble if they should deem to open here, that would be a cake and eat it too deal!Our valley is around 50,000, that is 2 cities and 3 little towns lumped close. Huge tourist area, thanks to those who come cause you keep people at work, sometimes very busy. But as I drive home the 16 plus miles to the mountain, peace and quiet settles in. My home town has 9 people in it now, they turned out the street lights! Would rather live on the prairie but here is where we are presently planted. Shop your heart out, bet they have some wonderful Grand Opening sales! The back wall is where they put the clearance that I like!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Careful there, you are definitely making Mountain Home sound very good indeed! :-D I always tell people that it rains all the time here, just to keep it from becoming too crowded, LOL 

That is great news for you and all the crafters in your area. I love Hobby Lobby, we had one open here about a half hour's drive away and I love that store! Have a great time! Oh, there is always a 40% off coupon to use each week once you register on their web site to get their email!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay...I have the same type of town; as Pine Grove is about 1000 people.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

My sister and brother in law lived in Mountain Home and I was lucky enough to get to visit there two times. I love your town. People are so friendly and welcoming there. 
I am really glad you are getting some stores like JoAnn's there. Maybe it will help give WalMart a run for their money. LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good for you! Are you saving money for the grand opening?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Good luck to you. Hope you find lots of *opening bargains*


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

well it sounds like a beautiful place to live, and now you will be able to indulge your hobbies too!! fantastic


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

It takes a lot more than one person writing to a company that they would like to open in their area. The residents of my town VOTED a WalMart expansion to a super store OUT. Now when we go to their superstore in NH, we see many of our local people shopping over there and they speak freely of their regret that OUR WalMart doesn't have a big FOOD selection, which is WHY they wanted to expand.


----------



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

tatesgirl said:


> It takes a lot more than one person writing to a company that they would like to open in their area. The residents of my town VOTED a WalMart expansion to a super store OUT. Now when we go to their superstore in NH, we see many of our local people shopping over there and they speak freely of their regret that OUR WalMart doesn't have a big FOOD selection, which is WHY they wanted to expand.


Oh, I agree. I had little to nothing to do with Hobby Lobby coming to town. It was just my way of saying, I have been wanting it for a long, long time and now it is happening. I also talked to everyone I met in the crafts section @ Walmart and told them to email the home office and tell them to open a cash cow in Mountain Home. IF it was anything we did it was the fact that for everyone that cares enough to write a letter there are a hundred or more others that don't write.

I have no doubt that Hobby Lobby will made a fortune off the Mountain Home store.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I think a lot of today's people just aren't informed when they go to vote. Years ago - in another town - in another state - they voted a resounding YES! to: Would you like an Olympic size pool built in back of the high school?

Then they got upset when they received higher real estate tax bills due to the increased mill rate needed to PAY for the pool.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

congratulations to you! What fun you will have with those 2 stores - watch you pocketbook though - with their coupons and sales you will have to have a lot of will power!


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

Gerry...What a wonderful Christmas gift to crafters in Mountain Home. I live here, as well, and can't wait for opening day. I would love to meet you sometime. This forum is awesome!


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad all your persistence paid off and that you are so happy!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Now if only I could get a home furnishing store to move here... :thumbdown:


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

How can I persuade Hobby Lobby to move to Canada? At the moment they won't even mail it here, which I only discovered after taking ages to fill in an on line order form. Luckily another KPer suggested I have it sent to a relative in the US & so my son arrived yesterday with a nice big box of yarn


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! Great news for you. My aunt and uncle retired to Mountain Home 36 years ago and loved living there. They are now gone. Maybe one day I'll visit while on vacation. Enjoy your new stores when they open.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

It's so great to have really nice craft/yarn stores at your convenience! I'm so happy for you. I love to order online, but nothing can top the ability to feel the yarn and see the colors in person! I could roam the yarn aisles aimlessly for hours, just touching and dreaming of all the things I could make!!


----------



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

gramknits said:


> It's so great to have really nice craft/yarn stores at your convenience! I'm so happy for you. I love to order online, but nothing can top the ability to feel the yarn and see the colors in person! I could roam the yarn aisles aimlessly for hours, just touching and dreaming of all the things I could make!!


I love all the fiber arts!!! When the kids were young I made all our clothing. Sometimes I would feel like I 'needed' to go to a fabric store and just make a pile of fabric and roll in it. In those days my nearest yarn and fabric was about 30 minutes away. When we left Vacaville CA they were just minutes away. I could go get a 'fix' any time I wanted to. I am looking forward to walking the isles and touching everything. Mmmmm, I can almost feel fine fabric and smell the rows of yarn. Ohhhh, the books on 50% off. I am trip'n just thinking about it. )


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

wow, we were in Mountain Home a couple of years ago. The entire area is not only beautiful but fascinating geologically, historically, and culturally. Now a destination for Hobby Lobby. 
The closest one to me is about an hour away and has hours that just don't work with me now that I have to deal with my mother 24/7.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Hobby Lobby must be doing well. They are moving into a KMart that is closing soon. Just 5 miles from me. Michaels across the road doesn't have much in the sewing dept. that will make 3 Hobby Lobbys in 15 miles from my house. Love Hobby Lobby and Joann 

Robin


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

My husband and I are talking about where we want to live during retirement. If your town has a hobby lobby...it goes on our list!


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

OK, guess I will stay in Missouri! LOL

Glad you guys are finally getting the Hobby Lobby and hopefully the JoAnns. I know you will enjoy them both.


----------



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

We are retirement central for the Chicago area. I am not sure what the outside world is doing any more but we used to be about 20 yrs behind it. We have a new University of Arkansas that now offers 4 or 5, four year degrees and several more 2 yr certificates, a good hospital, some good doctors (a few not so good), and any water sport you enjoy with two big lakes and the White River. Normally we have four rather mild seasons, it is terribly cold this year. When it snows we actually close down, roll up the sidewalks and stay home for a couple of days. Nice for those that know real snow.

We are beautiful, relaxed and pretty nice group of people. Check us out on line. Many people move here and their children follow after a couple of years. My grandkids attend a school with 250 students in the combined Jr and Sr schools, average class size is 10 students (it is not Mountain Home schools but a school in a near by smaller town)

Did I mention that if you go to the Chamber of Commerce and mention my name, I get $100 a head for new people. )


----------



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

vixensuzyq said:


> OK, guess I will stay in Missouri! LOL
> 
> Glad you guys are finally getting the Hobby Lobby and hopefully the JoAnns. I know you will enjoy them both.


Springfield MO has a lot to offer anyone. We used to love coming up for shopping trips, but with the price of gas, the 5 hour round trip and the two meals we have buy when we do go, it is just to expensive any more. I love the smaller towns around the Springfield area, all the joys of small town living with everything a big city has to offer.


----------



## Gerbear (Apr 7, 2011)

soc said:


> wow, we were in Mountain Home a couple of years ago. The entire area is not only beautiful but fascinating geologically, historically, and culturally. Now a destination for Hobby Lobby.
> The closest one to me is about an hour away and has hours that just don't work with me now that I have to deal with my mother 24/7.


I know what you are going thru, I took care of my MIL and my husband. You need to do a lot of on line shopping. Check out Walmart's on line yarn and just about anything else you want. They have much more on line than in any store! Shipping is free on a lot of what they have. I used to get Paul's diapers and other stuff from Walmart shipped to my home for free.

Also check with your local Area on Ageing people, they have a wealth of information for you. If your state is one that has increase Medicare, check into the program Elders Choice. They may be of some help to you.

Most of all take care of yourself!!! When you want to scream PM me.

Gerry


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! How exciting that must be. I am so happy for you! No one should have to travel 2 1/2 hours to purchase yarn! I think that I'd just have to order from Mary Maxim or Annie's Attic, and some of the other catalog stores, all the time!

Wonderful news, indeed!


----------

